# Thinking of breeding



## Freya & Ferrara (May 27, 2012)

Freya has been such a sweetheart from the day we brought her home. She is very friendly, loves to play, grooms our feet/hair during cuddle time, is never afraid, and is very trainable. She is also quite energetic & fit- during play time she'll jump 2.5 ft in the air to clear walls I put in her path, she'll climb straight up my pants as I do the dishes, and she'll scale 2 surfaces that are 3-5 inches apart! We love her and want to breed her so we can have more adorable ratties like her (although we'd likely only keep 2-3 of her litter and find homes for the rest). 

My question is- where can I find a male who similarly has great temperament & health in Miami, FL?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Intentional breeding is not discussed on this forum. Also why would you breed more if there already no homes for those ones in the shelters? How would you cover vet bills food and other things? What would happen of the mamma rat died during birth? That would leave you 12-20 babys you would have too give formula too every 2-3 hours day and night. Other thing is even though you love your rats personality doesn't mean they will get them. I'm sorry,but breeding more rats into the world with ones that already don't have homes is pure stupidity. It's hurts just more that people even think a bout it :/


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

If your rat is so special and precious to you, why breed her? All that's gonna do is make her go through pain/stress, not to mention risking her and the babies lives.
Enjoy her, if you want baby rats rescue a pregnant rat in need. Read this!! http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?25941-Why-not-to-breed...


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry but intentional breeding discussion is not permitted on this forum.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep, this website does not condone intentional breeding. Please reconsider, and if you are still dead set after a time. Do Extensive research.

For now, I am locking this thread.


----------

